# Elton Brand: The Knick That Should Have Been



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> To all of you Knick fans out there who think that Isiah Thomas being fired has answered all of your prayers, consider this: Elton Brand was available this off-season and your new president didn't even inquire about it.
> 
> 
> Brand, a nine-year veteran who averages 20 points and 10 rebounds per game for his career, opted out of his contract with the Clippers this summer after seven seasons in Los Angeles. Few teams had the cap space to offer Brand his market value. Golden State actively pursued Brand after losing Baron Davis to the Clippers, but it was generally accepted that he would resign with the Clippers.
> ...


http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/888853/elton_brand_the_knick_that_should_have.html?cat=14



</U>


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

LA wasn't interested in a sign and trade, they thought they were going to be able to sign him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is all speculation..I thought this was like they offered and Walsh said no.

Adding him would've hindered the rebuilding process, and plus once he declines it's another awful deal. That's an Isiah move...this team doesn't need to be doing anything with big contracts but dumping them.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Isiah wasn't fired; he still works for the team.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I don't believe it was possible*

It would seem to be a no brainer. Although Brand doesn't really fit what we are trying to do, can you imagine what he could fetch at the deadline? Probably expirings plus picks and/or players....certainly more than Zach would get us.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh ya, and if they were going to sign and trade him, they could have received more than zach randolph


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

exactly like someone said....why would the clips be talkign sign and trade if him leaving for philly basically shocked the crap out of them.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

The whole reason the Clippers lost Brand was because they renounced his Bird rights and the ability to pay him more than any other team in order to have enough money to sign Baron Davis. I'm under the understanding that once you renounce those rights, you become like any other team in pursuit of his services. That would mean that there would be no possible way to sign and trade him per say because he was never yours to begin with. If we were able to do this, I think you would have seen trades occuring where teams sign players using their MLE and package them in a trade to another team.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> The whole reason the Clippers lost Brand was because they renounced his Bird rights and the ability to pay him more than any other team in order to have enough money to sign Baron Davis. I'm under the understanding that once you renounce those rights, you become like any other team in pursuit of his services. That would mean that there would be no possible way to sign and trade him per say because he was never yours to begin with. If we were able to do this, I think you would have seen trades occuring where teams sign players using their MLE and package them in a trade to another team.


They renounced Maggette, I believe.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

What a **** article. Might as well ask:
"Why didn't the 27 other teams in the league get Brand?"
Might as well have been "Elton Brand: The Charlotte Bobcat who should have been"

Why the hell would they want Z-Bo? He's trash and a waste of space. At least they can build with cap space. His contract is terrible. 17mil for a soft jump shooting big. 

Randolph < Nothing

Then again, maybe the Clippers wanted to get youthier.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mynetsforlife said:


> What a **** article. Might as well ask:
> "Why didn't the 27 other teams in the league get Brand?"
> Might as well have been "Elton Brand: The Charlotte Bobcat who should have been"
> 
> ...


Did it ever occur to you that just maybe, the author of the article wanted to see Walsh make an _effort_ to acquire Brand, by at least picking up the phone? That was the author's gripe, you overanalyzing the title. For your information, before you start believing that Randolph won't be move, why don't you wait until the end of October before you make that bold prediction, to at least see if he is still on the roster. One team knocked on the door, a deal couldn't be done, don't think another team won't want a 20-10 player, no matter how much a black hole some of us think he is.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

I think most teams took notice of how the Blazers dumped him for nothing. Do you have inside information saying Walsh didn't call? I'm sure many teams called. 

When did I say he won't be traded? I'm saying no team would want to take on that contract, for a player that terrible. He really is the second coming of Starbury. If Walsh could move him for cap space, he would. No way you get an all-star like Brand for him. No way. The Clippers would be better off with a Trade Exception.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lvYf08X6tc

Best basketball IQ. Ever.

Associated Content isn't even a source. It's wikipedia with bias.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mynetsforlife said:


> I think most teams took notice of how the Blazers dumped him for nothing. Do you have inside information saying Walsh didn't call? I'm sure many teams called.
> 
> When did I say he won't be traded? I'm saying no team would want to take on that contract, for a player that terrible. He really is the second coming of Starbury. If Walsh could move him for cap space, he would. No way you get an all-star like Brand for him. No way. The Clippers would be better off with a Trade Exception.
> 
> ...


Common sense alone would tell you that if Walsh _attempted _to make a call about Brand it would have been all over the NY media wire, we aren't in Kansas. Now you contradicted yourself, by stating that no team will take that contract. Where is _your_ inside informaion? My guess, you have none. What part of the blog confused you? The author was concerned that Walsh did not make _an effort_ to try to get a deal done. Does he think that he could have got Brand? Probably not, but all he wanted was for Walsh to at least _make an attempt_ to better the team by asking for Brand. Lastly, the author is a blogger and many times Knick forums post blog posts. This blog was posted on various *well respected* Knick forums all over the internet. Just in case you didn't know, the whole idea of a message board is to gather up discussion. If Joe Blow wrote a blog about the Knicks, I'll post that as well, and the reason why I would post it? Is to to gather up discussion, no matter if it came from West Bubble ****, and you know the rest.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Is to to gather up discussion, no matter if it came from West Bubble ****, and you know the rest.


LOL, I didn't know you were West Indian.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Troll be gone. 

-USSKittyHawk


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Other than that, it was an opinion on an article and a player. Way to go.

You want to complain about editing, take it to a PM, don't hijack the thread with your complaints. Last warning.
-UssKittyHawk


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd like to know how long it takes to respond to a PM. It kind of irks me that someone would tell me to take it to PM, and not extend the same courtesy back.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

How can Elton Brand be the Knick that should have been if Walsh never even contacted him?


----------



## Wick3d Jester (Jun 25, 2008)

But Randolph does suck.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

But he sucks less than that fool Elton Brand!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm writing a book.

It's called mynetsforlife: The Knicks Fan That Should Have Been


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey, you don't know Walsh never called me!


----------

